
Headius: Quick Thoughts on Oracle/Apache and the Java TCK - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.headius.com/2010/12/quick-thoughts-on-oracleapache-and-java.html
======
kls
Can someone answer this? To my understanding the OpenJDK is GPL only there is
no LGPL offering. My understanding is that the OpenJDK will be Oracle's free
to use JDK while the JRocket will be pay. If I understand the licensing
correctly any product developed for the JDK intended for resale would fall
under the rules of the GPL. Is this not correct? I am trying to understand
this because it seems to me based on my understanding of licenses that this
paints a lot of people into a corner. I am not trying to spread
misinformation, this is truly a request for clarification. I don't trust
Oracle one bit and want to know if my bias is affecting my perception of how
this will go down based on licenses. Because it seems like the plan as I read
it was two JVM's JRocket and the OpenJDK.

~~~
kumarshantanu
OpenJDK has a GPL+CE license. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenJDK>
<http://openjdk.java.net/legal/gplv2+ce.html>

~~~
kls
OK thanks, that makes sense. I did not know about the ClassPath exception. I
have not used OpenJDK so I wanted to seek clarity because as I understand the
license, my concerns would have been correct if the ClassPath exception did
not exist. Again that you for the info.

